# Hey guys



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm 16 and love to bowfish. Just building my new boats right now. Can't wait cause the carp r just starting the run.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

yep man im in sd and ive got 20 carp and 5 gar in 1 week so their starting to come out


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

The carp are definatly starting to run here in eastern sd. shot quite a few on friday. :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Minnesota won't let us shoot them until May 1st. My favorite lake has a channel between two lakes and it's full of big, fat female carp. I can hardly wait.

This is a picture from last summer out there. It's my largest Drum to date. It went just shy of 18 lbs.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice fish. My favorite spot is between a big lake and a marsh. THey get up in peoples lawns when its flodded. Its a blast. Ill post pics soon.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Can't wait to get out. Gonna head out to MN May 5 or 6. Its been too long... :sniper:


----------

